# looking for ideas and suggestions



## dchapman183 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have had my 75 gallon tank (pictures below) set up for about a year and pretty much have let my cichlid move around the sand as they desire, but I am lost when it comes to adding anything else. I have been wanting to get some real rocks to stack up but scared of buying the wrong kind. I am also concerned that if I disturb the rocks that are already in place are the fish going to be "upset" since this is where they hide and sleep. Thanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

First off- you have too much sand. A deep sand bed can trap a lot of waste, causing toxic gases to build up. I would drop the level so it is level with the tank trim.

Go to a local landscape yard. Pick out some cool looking granite or limestone. Give them a good scrubbing with a brush and rinse off with your hose. If you have chlorine in your tap water, allow them to dry before adding to the tank.

You will certainly reset all boundaries, territories and the pecking order if you rescape. Some hobbyists change their layout frequently and don't encounter problems. Since it appears you have mostly mbuna, I'd pack the tank with rocks. The additional hiding areas/caves created will help alleviate any hostility caused by moving everything around. Top off the job by painting the back of the tank black.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

First off- deep sand beds can be beneficial to a tanks health. Secondly if your cichlids are sifting sand, and it looks like they are. Any gas will be dispersed harmlessly. The idea that a deep sand bed is harmful should be shelved alongside the 1" rule and the 10X filtration falsehood.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am going to have to agree with smitty814......I think it help build up some of the "good" bacteria.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I prefer to have my beneficial stuff on my decor and in my filter.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Recently picked up "rip rap" limestone at a local landscape supply. It is a medium gray color with all different sizes and shapes ranging from 2-3" up to a foot long. Really happy with it, also should improve the hardness of my water, and at 4-5 cents per pound you can't beat it.


----------



## dchapman183 (Jun 8, 2014)

That's what I was looking at getting, however I can't seem to find any landscaping supply companies near Gulfport, MS.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Try looking for companies that sell bulk stone, such as a stone yard or gravel & stone places.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

They're definitely out there. You can also usually call any established company that does hardscaping (not just your lawn services!) and ask them where they get their rock locally. There are probably only 3-4 places, and they're not generally trade secrets, so they should be pretty forthcoming. Picking out the rocks is one of my favorite parts. Good luck!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

All of the rocks in the tanks I have currently have been river collected, vigorously scrubbed, had boiling water poured over them (don't actually boil the rocks, they could explode!) and vinegar tested for carbonate (if you put vinegar on the rock and it starts bubbling or fizzing, don't use it) and I've encountered no problems.

Rocks are too heavy to pay for by the pound (or I'm too cheap... either way)


----------



## 801boon (Jun 9, 2014)

The fish may get a small scare when you change their environment which is to be expected but I'm sure the fish would love more rocks. Removing some sand might be ideal if you want more rocks , it'll be impossible to shift or clean it all with stacked rocks everywhere. Do you have an air pump? Maybe adding plants ( live or plastic ) would add some desired asthetics ?


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone, more rocks would be great. Another simple thing that you can do that improves the look of any tank is a solid background. I actually paint all of my tanks backgrounds black. It adds depth and really makes the fish "Pop" with color. I have also read that it can make fish feel a bit more comfortable. Good Luck!


----------



## Lampy007 (Jun 19, 2014)

The more rocks the better in my opinion, in saying that I have never paid for a rock, I normally go down to the river/creek/hill and find any rocks I like the shape of throw them in a bucket, when I get home I do a water change and fill the bucket with your rocks in it with the tank water leave it for 24 hours then go ahead and rockscape your tank.
As you havent moved your tank around a lot in a year I think you will see some pecking between the cichlids but don't worry they will find their own places in the tank within a couple days and all will be back to normal.

I had trouble with lots of substrate/gravel in my old tank so I only run a little now, I know people that do both lots and little and never have problems, if you can keep your tank like that for a year with no problems I would leave it alone.

Hope this helps buddy


----------



## dchapman183 (Jun 8, 2014)

URL=http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/dchapman183/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps42d814cf.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Here is the progress so far. The local nursery is getting another truck load of rocks this week so might go back next weekend and see what's new. Can't wait for the substrate to settle down so the water will clear up.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Your rocks are not that high so you may be OK now, but if you plan to add more make sure your rocks are on the glass and not on the sand. Otherwise your fish will dig and knock them over.


----------

